# What's the deal with Juijitsu



## Kempojujutsu (May 1, 2002)

Here lately  I see people spelling it juijitsu. I also bought some tapes from panther awhile back and they spelled it this way. I figured it was a miss spell. I have seen Jujutsu- which is the old traditional way. Jujitsu-the modern verison of spelling it and jiujitsu-which is the Europe and Brazilian verison. Any in sight to juijitsu.
Bob Thomas   :asian:


----------



## Jay Bell (May 1, 2002)

Hi Bob,

The correct spelling in Japanese is Jujutsu.  Jiu Jitsu and Jujitsu are mis-translated...more then likely based on how the romanji sounds when spoken.

Hope that helps some,

Jay


----------



## arnisador (Jan 28, 2006)

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17051
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5350


----------



## Walter Wong (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm a little more partial to classical Japanese Martial Arts so I prefer to spell and pronounce it Jujutsu (joo joot su).


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 22, 2006)

Jay Bell said:
			
		

> Hi Bob,
> 
> The correct spelling in Japanese is Jujutsu. Jiu Jitsu and Jujitsu are mis-translated...more then likely based on how the romanji sounds when spoken.
> 
> ...



The "correct" spelling would involve Kanji, not the English alphabet.

And that's why there are differences, there are different ways to romanize Japanese words


----------



## Aaron Fields (Mar 23, 2006)

Actually, like CHinese there is only one way to romanize Japanese words.  The system has changed over time, but in academic circles there is a standard.

Aaron Fields
Seattle Jujutsu Club, Hatake Dojo
Sea-Town Sombo
www.seattle-jujutsu.org


----------



## Andrew Green (Mar 23, 2006)

yup, and depending on when it was translated, it's going to be spelt different.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 23, 2006)

Aaron Fields said:
			
		

> Actually, like CHinese there is only one way to romanize Japanese words. The system has changed over time, but in academic circles there is a standard.



there are several methods in use today.  both china and japan have an 'official' method, but different countries have adopted different systems.  in fact, different _universities_ have adopted different systems.

i find it amusing how often people get all swole up over how their system is better than this other system, when a look at history shows the main difference between the styles is a translation error. (kenpo/kempo, fer example, and i understand it's similar with wing chun/wing tsun but don't quote me on the latter).  for that matter virtually all styles of oriental stand-up fighting can trace their name back to the same chinese kanji.


----------



## thetruth (Mar 29, 2006)

Kempojujutsu said:
			
		

> Here lately  I see people spelling it juijitsu. I also bought some tapes from panther awhile back and they spelled it this way. I figured it was a miss spell. I have seen Jujutsu- which is the old traditional way. Jujitsu-the modern verison of spelling it and jiujitsu-which is the Europe and Brazilian verison. Any in sight to juijitsu.
> Bob Thomas   :asian:



I can't remember the translation but the jiu jitsu description that the brazillians etc use actually translates to something totally wrong aand has nothing to do with the martial arts.  But they can't change it now and it holds no relevance to the western world as we just accept it for what it is.

Cheers
Sam


----------

